# Willy Roberts 15'



## dingoatemebaby (Sep 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats to you and your family!


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, good for you. Big fan.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautifully simple.....congrats!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

awesome!!!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Islandstyle321 said:


> This boat was a result of a few too many bicycle rides down our street where they currently build Willy boats LOL, so I thought I would share my 15' Willy Roberts skiff! I wanted a simple tiller boat for the weekends we cant get offshore and for taking the kids to the sandbar, couldn't be happier! The fit, finish and ride are top notch!
> View attachment 8488
> View attachment 8489
> 
> ...


Looks like Merritt Island on Sykes Creek.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very nice. Looks fantastic. What does she draft?


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Very nice can't beat a Willy. They have done some work on my Mitzi could not be happier.I used to live on Orris for 15 years. Enjoy that new Willy.


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Padre said:


> Looks like Merritt Island on Sykes Creek.


Yes


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Flat Mad said:


> Very nice can't beat a Willy. They have done some work on my Mitzi could not be happier.I used to live on Orris for 15 years. Enjoy that new Willy.



Thats great!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Feb 12, 2017)

That's a sharp little skiff, they definitely are put together nicely.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

What a cool little boat!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn nice boat. I like the hill lines


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Darn nice boat. I like the hull lines


Just took an other look and are those wood accents and a wood toe rail. Neat


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

dingoatemebaby said:


> Beautiful! Congrats to you and your family!


Thanks!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was admiring your boat last week sitting in the driveway on Merritt--I think it was yours.....That is the most 15' I have seen and totally classy.
Do not worry, I just ordered a 20' Willy last week....my bucket list item #1(waiting 30yrs for it).
A Beautiful happy family and congrats .


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

topnative2 said:


> I was admiring your boat last week sitting in the driveway on Merritt--I think it was yours.....That is the most 15' I have seen and totally classy.
> Do not worry, I just ordered a 20' Willy last week....my bucket list item #1(waiting 30yrs for it).
> A Beautiful happy family and congrats .


Ya that was it! Thats awesome! I will have to check it out once Mike and the guys get things rolling!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, nice work!


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Islandstyle321 said:


> This boat was a result of a few too many bicycle rides down our street where they currently build Willy boats LOL, so I thought I would share my 15' Willy Roberts skiff! I wanted a simple tiller boat for the weekends we cant get offshore and for taking the kids to the sandbar, couldn't be happier! The fit, finish and ride are top notch!
> View attachment 8488
> View attachment 8489
> 
> ...


So pretty it will make u cry


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

One of my favorite boats of all time.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

One of two at the very top of my wish list. Well done, sir.

It's great to see that in over half a century they haven't bastardized an enduring design. No stinking' spray rails, no outlandish and presumptuous name like Legacy or Element, no outrageous claims of the ability to pole on a heavy dew.

A real win in the balance of form over function.


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue Zone said:


> One of two at the very top of my wish list. Well done, sir.
> 
> It's great to see that in over half a century they haven't bastardized an enduring design. No stinking' spray rails, no outlandish and presumptuous name like Legacy or Element, no outrageous claims of the ability to pole on a heavy dew.
> 
> A real win in the balance of form over function.


Thank You!


----------



## RickSawyer (Sep 13, 2015)

Obligatory "don't touch my willy" post.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

That's a sexy little skiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Love the lines of that boat. Wood or glass?


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

I have looked at this thread quite a few times and could never figure out what it was about this boat that is so mesmerizing; I finally realized, as BlueZone noted above, is that the sheer simplicity of the design and , for lack of better words, the absence of all the bs that todays' skiffs claim you cant live w/o , make it stand out 

What kind of speed are you getting w/ that 40hp?


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> That's a sexy little skiff.


Thanks!


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Love the lines of that boat. Wood or glass?


All glass


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Islandstyle321 said:


> All glass


Nice! It has that classic look with low maintenance. Send me a PM if you decide you've outgrown it.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

On the aft corner of the poling platform is that a plug for the anchor light?


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> I have looked at this thread quite a few times and could never figure out what it was about this boat that is so mesmerizing; I finally realized, as BlueZone noted above, is that the sheer simplicity of the design and , for lack of better words, the absence of all the bs that todays' skiffs claim you cant live w/o , make it stand out
> 
> What kind of speed are you getting w/ that 40hp?


Not sure as far as speed, I will get back to ya on that


----------



## Islandstyle321 (Oct 10, 2011)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> On the aft corner of the poling platform is that a plug for the anchor light?


Correct


----------



## followotherboats (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm thinking this is the perfect little skiff that can fit in my garage.


----------

